

YouTube's replay button not playing cached videos anymore - sarreph
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/youtube/Fyp9jPYXMuk

======
benologist
YouTube have been quite deliberately breaking their experience to the point
where I go and find one of those shitty downloader sites every time my
daughter likes a video because those spammy sites, 3/4 of which don't even
work, are the best way to enjoy YouTube now.

------
kjell
I can't recommend this python script enough. In addition to youtube, it can
download from tons of other online video/audio sites.

[http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/](http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/) (`brew
install youtube-dl`)

